# Hello from the Beaconsfield meet! LIVE



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Heee hee hee!

hello from the Car Park at the Beaconsfield meet ;D ;D

Cor! hot off the press of wot!

NickyB here......roving reporter 8)

hope you are having a luff-lee Sunday!....i now have a Lovely "BeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeP" when i lock my girly up [smiley=whip.gif] fannx to Scotty :-*..cheers babe!

well....have car will travel! off for another J20 before home....well i am up to 750 miles now :

Tales from the TT as they occur

Bird on a Mission
xx


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Heee hee hee!
> 
> hello from the Car Park at the Beaconsfield meet ;D ;D
> 
> ...


LOL!

Hi Nicky, Live from the Cotswolds :


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah ditto, congrats to all organisers involved.

I enjoyed my first meet, putting faces to nicknames makes it so much more real.

Thanks to the Revo guys for plugging into PupleTT and discovering a pre chipped situation. Rob's TTC too! They think mine's an APR switchable from the cruise control. Some research required, I thought I was bog standard.

Great pub too, great weather, great company. I'm off to fit a new ball valve in the loft now - reality eh!

Andy ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

What a result, my first meet and the Sun shines all afternoon!

Thanks REVO for the trial, it is awesome, makes such a difference to the smoothness of gear change! Or is it that I have finally learned to drive properly!

Nice to meet everyone and put faces to (nick)names!

Stayed off the motorways all the way home and the snooper is finally making some sense!

DONNA


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Great to meet everyone today - weather was great, company great and I really enjoyed putting faces and names to nicknames.

I feel like a bit of a plonker not knowing my car had lets call it 'greater than average' performance but since it was the first TT I have driven in a couple of years, and I've only had it 10 days I just thought I had bought a good one which went well!
Now to dig out the ECU and find out whats really in it - and then decide what to do. I've started but have been diverted to fix drive problems on a Washing Machine (Yawn)

Rob

Look forward to seeing the piccies!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

RoberTT join the club, let me know how you get on with your noise.

Troy


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Few pictures here:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/beaconsfield2/bea ... ld2003.htm

Nice to meet up with everyone, old and new faces..

R32 has a nice sound..to it V6 TTs owners will love it.

Donna.....kebab!....now I recognise you...thought you said you only posted as Donna.....doh! Â Hope you left learning some new Technical stuff...fully trained on turbo pipes! Â 

Kop...glad it all turned out ok...just got to keep those clips tight.

Revo did a good job giving a few people 5 hours of Disneyland...to play in! Â 

When are we going to have some updates?

Royal Standard...not in my good books...no under 18's in the restaurant...only in the bar area....WTF are you smoking! Â  Thanks for sending us outside! Â 

Thanks for arranging this Paul.

Shhshshshshhshs everybody dont mention Revo in front of Troy he's very sensitive about it!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Wak for making me a celebrity again!! 

Thanks to Paul for organising the event...it was certainly a success and I can say that I LOVE the software upgrade!

Nice to meet new people as well...and see my old friends again!

Good fun and worth all the drive from Ipswich...100 miles each way...anyone did more than me today?

Nicky...how did you manage to post from the event? Did you plug a laptop on a telephone line or did you have GPRS phone/device with you?

And I finished my day by getting a ride on my friends 911 Targa 320 bhp!! Scary stuff!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Great to have a meet in good weather and to meet some new TT's  thanks for organising Paul.

Hope you all have fun distributing your TTOC flyers - someone must be able to beat my PB of 5 in a day.. ;D

I'd also like to hear what the Revo testers thought...

Louise


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice to see everyone again  i'm thinking of buying a weekend place down south as i seem tobe spending alot of time there ;D 


> Good fun and worth all the drive from Ipswich...100 miles each way...anyone did more than me today?


Yep !! ;D  
Oh and you know that noise i get at a silly speed! i dont anymore as i know now,Thanks to Mitchell what the problem was ;D


> Stayed off the motorways all the way home and the snooper is finally making some sense


You seem an inteligent woman ! so no reason why it shouldn't eventually ;D


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Hiya!!....another great day (afternoon out!!)

Ah the Revo, well...as some of you may know, I had the test software installed...and to be honest, wasnt really sure if it would be any good....

I drove down the road and WOW!!!!!

Anyway...the long and short of it was....I decided to have the proper version installed straight away...
The power difference is awesome and would suggested that its well worth the money!

The only slight down side was...on my way to pick up the cash to pay for it (with the test software installed) and going down the motorway at 100MPH+ the turbo hose decided to come unattached and I lost power. Called WAK (first thing I thought about!!..lol) and thankfully he put my mind at ease!

Anyway, i would suggest that if people are gonna get this re-map done then you should ensure that the clips that hold your turbo hose are fully, fully tightened.....

Good to see all the old faces from the London meet the week b4 and a load of new ones too....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

So you havent payed for it ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yep !!
> Oh and you know that noise i get at a silly speed! i dont anymore as i know now,Thanks to Mitchell what the problem was


You are such a bad boy!! ;D

Kop,

I would like to know where this pipe is?

I would also like to know if Russell and Revo recommend any upgrades on these pipes when you get the modification!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Well, the pipe is the main turbo pipe you can see when you lift open your bonnet!

And I did speak to them about what happened, also spoke to WAK, and guess I was just unlucky...
Am keeping an eye on the pipe to make sure it doesnt slip any further off the lip. I think if it does, I will replace the clip for a better one, thicker one. The clips that are supplied by Audi do seem to be thin, but I dont think I will have a problem from now on...

Fingers crossed anyway!...lol

As for the speed....well you have to try it out right!!
;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

How many eventually went to the event ?

How many decided to go for the Revo mod ?

As other have suggested... feedback please. Thanks.

Glad that you all had a great time.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It was about 20 TTs in total I think and a few other cars as well.

Lots of us had the Revo mod applied...and all I can say is WOW. Fantastic!!! I am waiting to see what will happen when the 5 hour evaluation expires  I guess I will have to pay then!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A big thanks to everyone for making todays meet so enjoyable especially Paul, Russell and Mitchell.

I took 2 hours to get there from Norfolk, got home in 35 mins  well it seemed like that being that I have 5 hrs of Revo power ;D The pulling power is brilliant, less gear changing just push the go button and it does  How will I cope with 225 when the play time runs out  I'll probably need therapy :

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It was a good get together. Heaven knows how Paul managed to arrange the weather.

It was funny seeing all the silly grins coming back from Revo test drives!

Cheers to Danksy for the ride in his Revo'ed diesel. How much torque does one man need? !!

Can I just say that I think the newest car there was also the dirtiest! No names but I glad SHE doesn't know where I live!! 

;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Dirtier than yours Paul? ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You wouldn't have recognised it. It was clean! Â 

In fact Russell was looking at it reminiscing over how great the depth of colour etc is on an Amulet Red car!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Good meeting all again today. 
The plant in my car had no leaves on it when we got home due to revo induced G force. 

When people have said it pulls at high speeds and wants more, they are not wrong. Speed warning buzzer on the motorway slip roads!!
No speed induced whoosing noises heard either jonah 

Will need some modified seat backs at this rate!.

Great meet Ta


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I got to fix my speed warning tonight - I had always had it at 86 in my Beemer - it was set at 225 in my TT - so what else has the previous owner modded!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> .......it was set at *225* in my TT ........


225? WOW Can I have THAT mod ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NuTTs, Â I will welome you in my process of discovery!
Allegedly my car is already quite well chipped - up to 2 Bar according to the Revo Guru Mitchell. But everything I have on paper says its a standard unmodded car. 3 of us today got surprises - PurpleTT probably APR but in stock mode, me (he thinks superchipped) and Troy (bought his car off a mate as standard, feels like mine - but whoops appears to have a chip in!)
Not sure whether to be happy or sad yet - I was looking forward to 40 brake extra but found I already had 265 ish

Rob


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Makes you wonder what the insurance implications are on the 'standard' cars bought without knowledge of the chip ???

Good meet though. ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thorney,
Exactly. I am on the horns of a dilemma. I think I'll phone the insurers with a 'what if I were to modify' etc and play it from there, and continue trying to find out what it's actually got. I'll try to contact the previous owner and see if he did it and if he told the dealer I bought it from - then it's a case of do I keep the car, go for compensation from the dealer (loss of resale value, additional insurance costs etc) - or just keep schtum and enjoy! What do you think ?

Then the other issue is since I was looking forward to an extra 40 bhp how do I get it at a sensible cost if its already been chipped ?

Clearly my car is bog standard, as it left the factory, but has been carefully run in and used, benefitting from Optimax and resulting in 264 Bhp / 277 ft lb.
Small beer for an RS4 but good for a TT!

Rob


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hmm this raises a question in my mind:

If Mitchell can find these chips in 2 minutes in a pub car park either:

a) dealers are very poor at spotting chips ;D

or

b) dealers are selling cars knowing they have been chipped (even if returned to stock) and not telling the new owners 

What do we think guys?

L


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Why should a dealer tell anyone if the car has been returned to standard?

I can understand the need to tell a new owner if it is currently chipped, but I can't see why they would have to declare a past chipping to a new buyer.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The average car salesman thinks Chips are what he/she has for lunch.

Mitchell did have the benefit of a laptop, Revo, VAG 1552 logger etc and many years experience of tuning TTs.

The last time you took your car in for a Part Ex did the dealer plug in a laptop ??

So Louise I don't know if its sinister or not. I'm still not sure whether to be happy or sad - but poor old Troy and Andy know less than me!

Rob


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just make sure (as i did) that you get the dealer to sign something confirming they knew it was chipped when you sold it to them. Stops any comeback to you incase they 'forget' to inform the buyer


----------



## davidh (May 8, 2002)

Great meet, good weather and I have to agree with the others RE Revo ;D I have not laughed as much since I first picked up the car! The Civic TR on the M25 had such a shock! Serves him right coming up fast with the obligatory foglights on 
Definately having it done good and proper when the new TTC arrives.
As for dirty TT's Scotty; thats the reason I parked at the rear of ther car park 
Unfortunately, I parked behind Waks car and he was taking pictures. DOH! 
Its caught and shown up in one of them.
Good to meet Rob, Troy and Paul. Should have seen the look on Rob's face when Russell told him his car was chipped! Priceless.
Hope to see you all soon.
Anyone going on the France trip with the track day in October? Seems like excellent value.

Regards 
David


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well I've got the ECU out - will write up some hints and tips as it turns out there was a much easier way!

Nothing obvious on the motherboard at all. Clearly the ECU has been out (and not put back in very well, old gouges on nuts and a plastic trim piece flapping about.

I called Superchips today, they don't keep a register of cars they've done unless it is done at HQ.

So the good news is outwardly I think everything looks normal. The 44 pin jobbie which I think is the right one has a standard looking AMD chip on the top and a little NEC module underneath. No stickers saying Turbo Nutters r'us or Superchips.

Rob


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> So the good news is outwardly I think everything looks normal. The 44 pin jobbie which I think is the right one has a standard looking AMD chip on the top and a little NEC module underneath. No stickers saying Turbo Nutters r'us or Superchips.
> 
> Rob


AMD as in the PC chip maker, thought they only did PC processors ! Â 

or

AmD as in automotive developments? One of the respected chippers out there. www.auto-amd.com  ;D

If its Amd Fish & Chippers then you have been chipped by one of the good guys out there dont think I have heard of an Amd Chip going wrong or doing any damage in the 4 years I've known them.


You may get a better result by calling Amd tomorrow! Â


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wak
Will do - I was going to get them to do a wheel alignment anyway.

Just put it back together and went for a spin - it is bloody quick, we couldn't really do it justice up & down to the Royal Standard.

Anyone got any more piccies - Kop I thought you dad was taking a few ?

Wife doesn't understand - she said 'You've turned into a complete anorak, If you hadn't been on that (flame room word) website you wouldn't have gone to Beaconsfield and you wouldn't know anything was amiss - and now you're taking the car to pieces without a manual'

I said you don't need a manual for TT's we have a great bloke called Wak - who has installed a PS2 in his TT - instant sympathy vote from Kids !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I said you don't need a manual for TT's we have a great bloke called Wak - who has installed a PS2 in his TT - instant sympathy vote from Kids !


ROFLMAO! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Spoke to Alex at Bicester -they will not release info over the phone (fair enuff) but will have a look when I am up there next week being aligned etc etc.

Regarding my noise from the back - he's seen 2 Audis
S3 and TT with f**ked Haldexs where the cars had been chipped and not set up on a 4wd rolling road.

Hopefully mine isn't that - after all it's a standard car!

Did a 'What if' with my insurers and the dear girlie thought chipping was a security improvement so didn't think there will be an increased premium. I suppose in a way it could be - you get away from bad guys faster.

Rob


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

AMD manufactur a whole range of chip products including - CPU's & flash memory.
The logo looks like:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

How can I say this without making any acusations or inferments.....??

eerrmm not sure so I'll just say it.

Wow a tuning company with their own rolling road that is suggesting if you don't use a rolling road then you can end up with a "f**ked Haldex".

I'm not suggesting this is not true but just trying to put a more independant view.

:-/


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kev

That's it - so it is AMD Advanced Micro Devices not the Bicester boys.

Assume it is a standard Audi fit ? - apparently the other chip company who the moderators apparently don't want me to name but are super do a kind of piggy back board arrangement for theirs. Mitchells in Holland today but one of the other guys at Revo is going to take a look at my scan of the motherboard and I'll talk to Mitchell tomorrow

Paul, I take the point. I have to trust someone's view though, and a Rolling Road session would be fun anyway!

Rob


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for coming , we had a great day.

I hope to see all Forge - Revo trial customers returning to us in the next few days to have the complete install.


----------



## davidh (May 8, 2002)

Will be getting the full monty install done when the new one arrives and after the 1000 mile blast as per instructions. ;D
Really down after the 5 hours expired 

David


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

David

Given your new car is coming and you will be in Revo Withdrawal mode until then, can't you get a deal off Russell to get the Revo on the current car and then transfer it to the new one ?

Rob


----------

